# Enceintes JBL Spyro - Mini review



## Mafsou (29 Décembre 2006)

Il y a un topic dans lequels ces nouvelles enceintes ont déjà été évoquées, mais ce n'était pas son thème principal, donc j'me suis dit qu'ouvrir un nouveau fil pour en discuter permettrait de rassembler tous les avis et d'aider des futurs acheteurs.

J'utilise les Spyro de chez JBL depuis quelques jours maintenant, et je dois avouer que j'ai été bluffé sur toute la ligne. J'utilisais avant sur mon iMac un kit Creative, qui me convenait parfaitement, mais qui commençait à vieillir et qui faisait sacrément laid à côté du Mac. Je crois que, comme beaucoup, j'ai avant tout craqué sur le design extra des Spyro. Quelques petites photos:


Emballage extérieur soigné, comme d'hab chez JBL:








Le satellite droit, avec ses touches sensitives de réglage du volume:







Un comparatif pour se rendre compte de la taille des satellites. Pas très grands!







Le caisson de basses:














Ma crainte initiale était principalement due à la taille vraiment mini des HP. Très largement soulagé dès la première écoute. Les aigus sont bien évidemment là, mais les mediums sont beaucoup moins délaissés que ce que j'imaginais.

Les basses, sans être exceptionnelles, sont très satisfaisantes elles aussi. Petit point à propos du caisson: un caisson joli comme ça, on a plus tendance à vouloir le mettre sur le bureau plutôt qu'à terre. Ma crainte était au niveau des vibrations qu'il allait engendrer au niveau du bureau, et donc directement sur mon iMac, HD externe etc... Mais il n'en est rien! Il est extrêmement bien isolé et ne transmet quasi aucune vibration à son support. Chapeau!

Bref, pleinement satisfait de mon acquisition. Pas vraiment de défaut majeur, hormis peut être le prix, mais en fait compte tenu de la qualité et du design de la bête, il ne me semble finalement pas si excessif...


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (29 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour cette petite review, tu effacé les principales craintes que j'avais à propos de ce kit.
A ton avis, au niveau puissance sonore, ce kit pourrai t-il être suffisant pour alimenter en bonne musique une pièce d'environ 20m2 ?

C'est ma future acquisition, j'avoue que le design de ces enceintes me fait craquer 

Cordialement

Mental Maelstrom


----------



## Mafsou (29 Décembre 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> A ton avis, au niveau puissance sonore, ce kit pourrai t-il être suffisant pour alimenter en bonne musique une pièce d'environ 20m2 ?



Absolument aucun souci. Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi, tu peux y aller .


----------



## grkinou (29 Décembre 2006)

Petite sugestion les amies pour ceux qui veulent en profiter   !!!!

Sur le site de surcouf il brade les jbl encounter, elles sont un peu plus dynamique que celles cité sur ce sujet mais certes au niveau du look, elles sont moins agressive.

Bref à vous de voire, le prix est en tout cas à 99 euros jusqu'a épuisement du stock


----------



## MortyBlake (29 Décembre 2006)

grkinou a dit:


> Petite sugestion les amies


 sexiste chez Surcouf ??? 


grkinou a dit:


> pour ceux


Ouf !  Non


grkinou a dit:


> qui veulent en profiter   !!!!
> 
> Sur le site de surcouf il brade les jbl encounter, elles sont un peu plus dynamique que celles cité sur ce sujet mais certes au niveau du look, elles sont moins agressive.
> 
> Bref à vous de voire, le prix est en tout cas à 99 euros jusqu'a épuisement du stock



Désolé :love: :love: :love:

Ceci dit, ma femme en a depuis qq jours, et elles sont à la fois belles et très musicales. Presque à regretter (mais pas tout à fait) mes presque vieilles Sound Sticks de chez HK


----------



## IceandFire (31 Décembre 2006)

les Spyros c'est dl'a balle   :love: on dirait que jbl les as fait pour les macs


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Décembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> les Spyros c'est dl'a balle   :love: on dirait que jbl les as fait pour les macs




Je n'ai qu'une chose a dire : OUI


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2006)

Y a t'il une différence avec les spot mis à part le look?Les caractéristiques semblent être les même...


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Décembre 2006)

Aucune


----------



## PawBroon (31 Décembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Aucune


Merci pour la précision car si je trouve les Spyros magnifiques je pense que je me fatiguerais moins du look des Spots sur le long terme...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Janvier 2007)

je viens d'en faire acheter une paire grace &#224; moi ce soir   des spyros hein


----------



## Mafsou (1 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> je viens d'en faire acheter une paire grace à moi ce soir   des spyros hein





Héhé, j'sais pas pourquoi mais je m'en doutais.....  Alors alors, impressions?!?


----------



## IceandFire (1 Janvier 2007)

superbes, impressionnantes pour la puissance....belles basses...du coup ca se vend tout seul


----------



## Mafsou (1 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai que quand on les voit, on a du mal à imaginer que ça pousse autant.... :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2007)

Le club de Spyro(man)


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

J'ai les spot, ils sont très bien, et performants ..que du bonheur


----------



## IceandFire (1 Janvier 2007)

ici c'est le club des spyros on te dis


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Purée 1er post 2007, premeir off topic... ça commence fort  .. ( même pas vrai  )

Plus sérieusement , j'avais hésité avec les Spyro ..mais je suis satisfait des spots..
Vous savez si les coques interchangeables sont disponibles ?


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Plus sérieusement , j'avais hésité avec les Spyro ..mais je suis satisfait des spots.. Vous savez si les coques interchangeables sont disponibles ?


C'est la même technologie... en revanche pour les coques de Spots, normalement elles sont livrées avec...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Janvier 2007)

nan les spyros elles sont mieux   cela dit oui les coques sont livr&#233;s avec les spot


----------



## Mafsou (1 Janvier 2007)

IceandFire a dit:


> ici c'est le club des spyros on te dis




Club ou... Secte?!? :love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Janvier 2007)

club des amis du beau matos


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

J'adore Apple :rose: :love:


----------



## Mafsou (1 Janvier 2007)

Rha ouais la grande classe...

Mais, c'est con, c'est pas des Spyros... :love:


Le CD est branché sur le MBP ou y'a un PowerMac en dessous?!?


----------



## La mouette (1 Janvier 2007)

Sur le MBP pour le ACD ... 

Je préfère mes spot


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2007)

T'as fait expr&#232;s de ranger ton bureau pour la photo non  

En fait j'avais un coup de coeur pour les Spots parce qu'elles me rappellent un film de Spielberg que j'ai ador&#233;, Miracle sur la 8&#232;me rue. Elle ressemblent tellement &#224; ces petits soucoupes volantes... je vous le conseil si vous ne le connaissez pas...

PS : j'ai l'impression que JBL s'est sp&#233;cialis&#233; dans le design des Sci-Fi


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

Oui et non pour le rangement ..c'est à côté de l'iPal que le Bronx commence...:rateau:


----------



## grkinou (2 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour info j'ai reçu mes encounters today !!!!    

Je voudrais savoir si il faut éteindre les HPs lorsque vous éteignez votre mac ou puis je les laissez  allumer ????


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2007)

Je les laisses allumé, mais je baisse le son, sinon ça fait des "klong" assez bruyant lorsque j'allume l'ordinateur


----------



## grkinou (3 Janvier 2007)

Et de les laisser allumée tout le temps ça risque pas de les abimées ????


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

J'avais la génération précédente de JBL, jamais éteint et jamais eu de problème.. 

En espérant que la qualité est restée avec le nouveau design


----------



## grkinou (3 Janvier 2007)

Tu penses quoi des encounters toi :rose:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

J'en ai entendu que du bien


----------



## grkinou (3 Janvier 2007)

En faite c'est surtout la promo qui ma fait craquer   

Mais pour le peu que je les ai utilisé elles jouent très bien 


Merci à toi


----------



## Mafsou (3 Janvier 2007)

Perso je laisse mes enceintes allumées également...


----------



## grkinou (3 Janvier 2007)

Suis en train de penser à autre chose. Comment dois je disposer mes enceintes pour un meilleur rendement......


----------



## Mafsou (3 Janvier 2007)

Il faut placer les satellites symétriquement par rapport à position d'écoute. En gros, sur ton bureau de part et d'autre de ton écran c'est parfait. Pour le caisson, cela a un peu moins d'importance, du moment qu'il ne se situe pas au dessus de ta position d'écoute.


----------



## grkinou (3 Janvier 2007)

Ok c'est tout bon 

Merci pour tout


----------



## corloane (6 Janvier 2007)

Pour les petites surfaces de travail, que pensez-vous de placer le caisson derrière l'écran du Mac Booc (comme ça on voit la jolie sphère le mac fermé...)? 

je n'ai ni les Spyros, ni les spots mais je regette ne pas les avoir achetées quand le spots étaient à -20% sur le Store (le fameux vendredi), parce que je n'aime pas le son des créature (médium flou et bouffé par le caisson) mais apparemment le son s'est amélioré...


----------



## Mafsou (6 Janvier 2007)

corloane a dit:


> Pour les petites surfaces de travail, que pensez-vous de placer le caisson derrière l'écran du Mac Booc (comme ça on voit la jolie sphère le mac fermé...)?





Niveau vibrations, le caisson étant vraiment bien isolé, ça ne posera pas de souci. Parcontre il ne faut pas oublier qu'un caisson de basses n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un gros haut parleur, et qu'il est donc constitué de gros aimants... Et donc, par la force des choses, il induit un champ magnétique à proximité, qui n'est pas forcemment la meilleure chose à imposer à un circuit électronique, et donc d'un MacBook (idem pour disque externe etc).

Donc mettre le caisson sur ton bureau oui, sans souci, maintenant poser ton portable juuuste à côté, dans la mesure du possible, évite .


----------



## corloane (6 Janvier 2007)

oui, mais ce type d'enceinte n'est-il pas "blindé" pour éviter ce genre de problème?


----------



## Mafsou (6 Janvier 2007)

C'est comme tout, il y a blindé et blindé . La plupart des enceintes pour Mac/PC sont dites "blindées". Pourtant, rien qu'en faisant le test en mettant une enceinte près d'un écran cathodique, l'image et les couleurs sont modifiées, preuve que le faisceau d'électrons est dévié. 

Ce n'est évidemment pas le cas de toutes les enceintes/caissons, mais pour ce type de produit et dans cette gamme de prix, c'est tout à normal. Un véritable blindage coûte cher et ne sera donc présent que dans les enceintes haut de gamme en hi-fi/home ciné.


----------



## corloane (8 Janvier 2007)

alors je mettrai le caisson sous le bureau, j'ai une tablette à 20cm du sol entre les deux pieds, juste sous le plateau (un petit plateau, 50cmX40) ça doit être bon pour le rendu des basses


----------



## p-g (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Voilà je relance le topic désolé (  ) mais j'ai une grosse hésitation sur ce produit:

Sa puissance est-elle suffisante pour pouvoir "diriger" le dancefloor D) où se trouvent une quinzaine de personne ?

Car je me demandais si au final il n'était pas destiné a une "simple" utilisation d'haut parleurs de bureau, puisque quand je vois la puissance de modèles comme les Logitech Z-2300 (2x40 + 120), les JBL Spyro ne semblent pas peser bien lourd niveau puissance, pourtant au même prix. :hein:


----------



## NightWalker (17 Septembre 2008)

Personnellement j'ai les Spyro et  j'ai offert à mes parents les SoundSticks. La grosse différence entre les deux se situe surtout au niveau de la pureté du son des SoundSticks. 

En fait 15 personnes n'aide pas beaucoup, ça dépend surtout du volume (au moins surface) de l'endroit...


----------



## p-g (17 Septembre 2008)

Been ça se présente comme ça enfait: 





Donc le bruit peut s'échapper par le couloir au bas à droite sur le dessin (qui est en fait ma salle à manger). Les enceintes seraient placées au fond, c-a-d en dessous du 4 sur le dessin mais j'ai aussi un plafond situé à ~10m, c'est pourquoi je m'inquiète un peu de la puissance et hésite avec des modèles moins séduisant mais plus puissant


----------



## NightWalker (17 Septembre 2008)

ça ne marche pas ton dessin..

EDITH : Ok ça marche maintenant...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Septembre 2008)

Je pense qu'avec le phénomène de résonance dans le couloir ça devrait marcher...

Sinon pourquoi ne pas les mettre directement dans la salle ? distance ? il y a AirportExpress comme solution.


----------



## p-g (17 Septembre 2008)

Comment ça dans la salle ? 

Enfait dans le "couloir" dessiné en bas, c'est une salle à manger, où il y a une grande table qui prend toute la place, et face au 4, jusqu'au fond quasiment, il y a un peu un vide, donc c'est un bon coin pour bouger 

Enfin, si tu me dis qu'avec le phénomène de résonance de la salle à manger ça devrait le faire, ça me rassure. Ce qui m'inquiétait aussi c'était la hauteur du plafond mais bon.. peut-être que la hauteur n'influe pas trop ^^


----------



## NightWalker (17 Septembre 2008)

p-g a dit:


> Comment ça dans la salle ?



Ben les mettre dans l'angle... il y a une prise électrique par là ?

Sinon pour la résonance, ça dépendra des revêtements murs/sol... 

Il y a combien de mettre entre le 4 et le fond du couloir ?


----------



## p-g (17 Septembre 2008)

Euh ben 8 comme c'est marqué, ou sinon j'ai pas du bien comprendre de quoi tu parlais 

Sinon oui dans l'angle (celui que forment mes deux plus petits segments) il y a une prise, je testerai si tu me dis que c'est mieux, effectivement j'avais pas pensé


----------



## NightWalker (17 Septembre 2008)

p-g a dit:


> Sinon oui dans l'angle (celui que forment mes deux plus petits segments) il y a une prise, je testerai si tu me dis que c'est mieux, effectivement j'avais pas pensé



ça me semble la solution la plus équilibrée...  tiens nous au courant...


----------



## p-g (17 Septembre 2008)

OK je repasse la semaine prochaine (car achat surement lundi/mardi) 

J'espère trouver une astuce pour un remboursement si je me rend compte qu'il n'y a pas assez de puissance... Bref, je vous redis ça dans 1 semaine, j'espère pour rajouter un éloge supplémentaire aux Spyro 

Merci de tes réponses en tout cas! 

EDIT

Enfait je vais plutot opter pour les Z-2300 de Logitech, en continuant mes recherches j'ai pu lire: 

_Moi j'ai des JBL Creature II et j'en suis très content. 

Cela est convenable pour une pièce de 20-25 m². 
Au delà, il faut voir ailleurs car le son à haut niveauperd en qualité._ 

(ici)

En plus, les Creature sont plus puissante que les Spyro donc ça met vraiment un frein de lire ça

Alors que les commentaires sur les Z-2300 sont plus rassurants:

_une puissance sonore vraiment exellente. tres biens pour les fetes et soirées entre amis, de quoi faire trembler les murs !_

Entres autres...

Le seul problème c'est le caisson: + de 15 Kg

Du coup c'est vrai qu'un autre gros point positif des Spyro revient: elles peuvent tranquillement se transporter... 

J'm'embrouille  

J'irai tester les Spyro en magasin, et si un remboursement pour puissance trop faible est possible je les prend, sinon, ce sera les Z-2300


----------



## NightWalker (18 Septembre 2008)

ah mais je pensais que tu voulais prendre les SoundSticks...


----------



## p-g (18 Septembre 2008)

Non non, ben le topic est sur le Spyro 

Les spyro pour leur design + transport facile mais un - pour leur puissance

Les logitech pour leur puissance mais un - pour le design et l'encombrement.

Mais je crois que la puissance prime d'abord dans mon cas, surtout l'écart important, 2x6 + 24 contre 2x40 + 120 :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (19 Septembre 2008)

p-g a dit:


> Non non, ben le topic est sur le Spyro


Me... j'ai confondu avec  un autre fil :rose:




p-g a dit:


> Les spyro pour leur design + transport facile mais un - pour leur puissance
> 
> Les logitech pour leur puissance mais un - pour le design et l'encombrement.
> 
> Mais je crois que la puissance prime d'abord dans mon cas, surtout l'écart important, 2x6 + 24 contre 2x40 + 120 :rateau:



Je vis dans un 42m avec un plafond plutôt haut (il y a un mezzanine), et il m'est totalement impossible de pousser à fond mes Spyro... 24Watts quand même... 

Certains magasins proposent un échange d'articles sous 7/15 jours... Tu peux toujours essayer les Spyro, puis si ça ne te suffit pas, tu peux les échanger contre les Logitech.


----------



## p-g (20 Septembre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Certains magasins proposent un échange d'articles sous 7/15 jours...



Oui à Darty un remboursement pour quelques raisons que ce soit est possible pendant 10 jours, mais il ne propose que le modèle Spot des JBL. Je vais tout de même les tester je pense, leurs caractéristiques laissent penser que le son qui en sortira sera du même niveau que celui des Spyros. 

Mais par contre des magasins proposant un échange ne m'intéresse pas étant donné que dans mon coin (Nancy) il n'y a qu'à la fnac qu'ils proposent les JBL Spyro, et ils ne vendent pas de Logitech Z-2300, donc je vois pas contre quoi j'échangerai mes Spyro en cas de non satisfaction


----------



## p-g (8 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, JBL Spyro achetées à Planète Saturne (15 jours pour satisfait/remboursé).

Je les ai directement testé et.... puissance pas suffisante, tant pis 

Ceci dit pour une chambre ou mettre dans un coin du salon et écouter tranquillement, j'avoue que c'est un très bon modèle, parce beau design donc qui se place avec plaisir dans la maison, et une qualité de son très bonne. 

Mais la puissance n'est pas au rendez-vous, selon moi 

Je vais me diriger vers les Logitech Z-2300, plus puissante et moins chère, même si moins belle


----------

